# You're Not Horny, But Your Partner Is, What Do You Do?



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2010)

How do you personally handle this situation? I'm curious. I'd also love to hear the opposite responses, you're super horny but your partner isn't, then what do you do in that case?

Yes, this just happened to me.  I don't think I handled it very well... Just sat there and said "oh it's OK, I understand..." wen't to sleep, woke up this morning, came home and handled it myself... sad, I know.


----------



## kevin (Jun 24, 2010)

when my wife isn't in the mood and i am i just get her to give me some head.


----------



## dyzel (Jun 24, 2010)

LOL! Smoke some weed. Always gets me in the mood!
If the roles should be reversed... I would try and coerce her into smoking some too!
But thats just me :s


----------



## dyzel (Jun 24, 2010)

Sativa.... Must be a good Sativa!


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 24, 2010)

jerk a load on her while she's asleep and she'll think twice about turning you down hahahaha

i was married to a girl that was bi polar and she lost her sex drive. long story short it ended in divorce. no sex no marriage!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 24, 2010)

kevin said:


> when my wife isn't in the mood and i am i just get her to give me some head.


I wish my girl was as kind as your wife. The bitching never ends if I ask for a blowjob...



dyzel said:


> LOL! Smoke some weed. Always gets me in the mood!
> If the roles should be reversed... I would try and coerce her into smoking some too!
> But thats just me :s


I agree, weed is a great aphrodisiac it seems!



donkey.420 said:


> jerk a load on her while she's asleep and she'll think twice about turning you down hahahaha
> 
> i was married to a girl that was bi polar and she lost her sex drive. long story short it ended in divorce. no sex no marriage!


How long did you wait before it started affecting things substantially?


----------



## sensisensai (Jun 24, 2010)

Happens to me all the time, as I myself have a few depression issues I struggle with, doesn't really affect too much but it has a toll on my sexdrive, I just remind myself I'm a man and my dick has a head of its own, so I man up, he stands up and we go to work, but I'm a people pleaser lol


----------



## jfa916 (Jun 24, 2010)

i smoke weed and make her feel bad


----------



## dyzel (Jun 24, 2010)

Stick it in her ear when she's asleep...


----------



## chalehomez187 (Jun 24, 2010)

LOL just read this halarious! but obviously your situation isnt padawan , very serious indeed. Why dont you find out what her fetishes are?  haha


----------



## nubiebud (Jun 24, 2010)

I stick it in her ass. So then she understands its time to put out or get out.


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 25, 2010)

it affected the relationship immediately man. i get moody as hell without sex


----------



## kevin (Jun 25, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How do you personally handle this situation? I'm curious. I'd also love to hear the opposite responses, you're super horny but your partner isn't, then what do you do in that case?
> 
> Yes, this just happened to me.  I don't think I handled it very well... Just sat there and said "oh it's OK, I understand..." wen't to sleep, woke up this morning, came home and handled it myself... sad, I know.


i'm speaking with 25 years experience to the same girl that both of you will have times when you just plain off don't want to be fucked with. but she's never cut me off for over a week or so and i know when it happens it's always because she's over thinking a situation and stresses out. so i try to get her involved in something other than work. take her out on a simple date to the ice cream store. hope this helps 

p.s. if that doesn't work then go for the blow job


----------



## rucca (Jun 25, 2010)

It is bound to happen. I usually try to give her a "massage" but she is pretty hip to it now... she turns down massages lol

As long as you are still banging fairly regularly it's straight!


----------



## scerv (Jun 25, 2010)

if the homework isnt being done.....time to goto the library..lol
thats but like rucca if you still hit it regularly its straight 
or when she is in the mood tie her ass down to the bed and go watch a movie
come back and go to sleep.. she needs to learn when it stands she must bow


----------



## eastsidebagel (Jun 27, 2010)

> *You're Not Horny, But Your Partner Is, What Do You Do?*


I don't compute this question, what do you mean, you're not horny?


----------



## Muppets On Drugs (Jun 27, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kevin*  
when my wife isn't in the mood and i am i just get her to give me some head.
I wish my girl was as kind as your wife. The bitching never ends if I ask for a blowjob...


Ummm you sir are pussy whipped


----------



## Namsan (Jun 29, 2010)

snap!!!! .


----------



## cindysid (Jun 29, 2010)

Remember to take your time ! If I am not in the mood it usually means that my partner has not done his homework on foreplay. Rubbing my feet, kissing my neck and shoulders, biting my nipples will usually get me going every time. Oh, and I left out the most important part....smoke some good weed first!!! On the other side of the equation, there is almost nothing that hurts my feelings more than to be turned down by my partner, and he won't even let me touch his nipples! LOL Luckily that doesn't happen very often...


----------



## crystalman (Jun 29, 2010)

damn cindsid im in ;love ha ha


----------



## HydroGirl (Jun 29, 2010)

put on some good music and try cuddling... that usually leads to some sexy touching.... If that doesn't work put on some hot porn! good luck!


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jun 29, 2010)

> I wish my girl was as kind as your wife. The bitching never ends if I ask for a blowjob...



Get a new girl?


----------



## Forzaitaly1 (Jun 29, 2010)

dyzel said:


> LOL! Smoke some weed. Always gets me in the mood!
> If the roles should be reversed... I would try and coerce her into smoking some too!
> But thats just me :s


No friend thats not just u, Im in the same boat with u, good weed always does the trick for me


----------



## Murfy (Jun 29, 2010)

Fuck her friend-


----------



## Iron, Lion, Zion (Jul 1, 2010)

To quote a modern-day philosopher...
Superman that hoe!


----------



## neosapien (Jul 8, 2010)

When she wants sex and I'm lazy she usually seduces me and then i bang her. When I want sex and she doesn't, is a scenario I'm not familiar with. My girl loves the dick. But in your case I would say "well how bout I go down on you after?" Compromise is an important part of any relationship.


----------



## c0lchester (Jul 23, 2010)

pamper that ass and the legs come open! or cuddle and then massage and use a "stimulating lube" on her nips and areas once the tingleing sets in your good to go


----------



## Munk76717 (Jul 29, 2010)

eat her snatch!


----------



## KlosetKing (Jul 29, 2010)

give it to her anyways, at least i do. If i dont, thats a surefire way to be shot down next time i want a little sumthin sumthin and she is 'tired' or wants to 'watch a movie'.


----------



## guitargodj32 (Dec 16, 2010)

If she ever asks for it, Ill do it for my girl (when ive got one ha) even when im tired or not feeling it etc but ive found that most girls are more selfish about it and turn me down for whatever reason, usually it is the first sign things are not headed in a good direction


----------



## newstrainnewrules (Feb 2, 2011)

Theres alot of good ideas here lol i personally like the blowing a load in her hair/ear while shes asleep, and if shes in the mood tie her down to the bed and go out for a beer thats pretty sweet to lol

I personally just start talkin about her friends and which 1 i think has the nicest ass or which would be the better lay or give the best head,, seems like the whole jelousy factor works well. It did backfire the first time i tried it tho lol thats why i like the beat it in here hair idea that really does make her re think that situation.


----------



## jimmy jones (Feb 2, 2011)

If she isn't into it that night I fuck her sister instead =)


----------



## canuckgrow (Feb 2, 2011)

My wife never turns me down....I know it is like yeah ok there Canuck keep dreaming right smoke another one dude it will be alright.....But it is for real not for fake.....She is never very far from horny and it takes very little for me to get her to horny really quikly......which can be a curse but also can be lots of fun......Its a curse because I am the one turning her down at times and it is fun for obvious reasons....But with a twist...i'm a bit of a bugger and tend to pull my move when we are in a store or restaurant so she has to wait until later when we can be alone to ummm get r done. Driver her nuts....but in a good way.


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

I would wave my hand in her face and say blow me. cause i am a Jedi.


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Feb 2, 2011)

If she is horny, and i'm not, i'll fuck her anyway. I love her. Once she starts playing with it, i turn from un-horny, to horny, pretty quickly. 

If i'm horny, and she is not, i usually try to get her in the mood. Compliments, light touches, kiss her ear, etc. Licking her pussy usually puts her in the mood. 

If she is still not in the mood, i just wait for her to go to sleep and rub one out on her face, haha!!


----------



## Luger187 (Feb 3, 2011)

well... if she is horny, and im not, i get horny quick and do her.

if im horny, and she isnt, i do her anyways


----------



## Jacob Patterson (Feb 7, 2011)

Check me out. When me and my lady do the deed we GET DOWN!! Sometimes, there's a camera, shes cool with it, I'm cool with it, fugg it!! Lets make a porno!! When shes has them days where she doesn't want any, I man up and tell her, "that's cool, I'm gonna go rubb one out to that flick we made last Tuesday...." her response has always been since day one, "ok." Am I lucky? Or am I smart? Shit, I don't know but it worked. Mind you though she's just ''a girl'' this is ''MY WIFE''!! I think she likes the fact that, A - I'm open and honest about it, B - She KNOWS I'm not looking at anything or anyone else and that I CAN get off to watching HER, ANYTIME!! Yo, that's just how I roll!! But, if your wife, girlfriend, hoe, shortie, sugar mamma, mistress, main bitch, bottom bitch, quick trick, floozie, broad, lover, he, she, ......heshe.....or shehe.......stops putting out consistently. You got problems and might want to call 'Cheaters'. And if you have kids, I don't know, maybe 'Maury' is for you. Lol, bless!!


----------



## Allister (Feb 7, 2011)

Jacob Patterson said:


> Check me out. When me and my lady do the deed we GET DOWN!! Sometimes, there's a camera, shes cool with it, I'm cool with it, fugg it!! Lets make a porno!! When shes has them days where she doesn't want any, I man up and tell her, "that's cool, I'm gonna go rubb one out to that flick we made last Tuesday...." her response has always been since day one, "ok." Am I lucky? Or am I smart? Shit, I don't know but it worked. Mind you though she's just ''a girl'' this is ''MY WIFE''!! I think she likes the fact that, A - I'm open and honest about it, B - She KNOWS I'm not looking at anything or anyone else and that I CAN get off to watching HER, ANYTIME!! Yo, that's just how I roll!! But, if your wife, girlfriend, hoe, shortie, sugar mamma, mistress, main bitch, bottom bitch, quick trick, floozie, broad, lover, he, she, ......heshe.....or shehe.......stops putting out consistently. You got problems and might want to call 'Cheaters'. And if you have kids, I don't know, maybe 'Maury' is for you. Lol, bless!!



HA HA HA Now that is a great answer! LOL


----------



## MrDank007 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just say ok, well it's not gonna suck itself


----------



## hughesresearch (Feb 18, 2011)

luckily for me my girl is always in the mood, even when im not. usually what gets me outta it is stomach pains, this is a rarity. its times like if she comes home way early and i just rubbed one out 15min ago, sorry...shouldve been here...it was awsome!


----------



## Skunkybud (Feb 18, 2011)

Hahah my girls a nympho. Everytime I see here its like 4-5 times til it hurts lol. Last time she stayed the weekend I ended up smoking like 2 grams of crack and fucking her for like 4 hours straight hahah. 

I never recomend crack but it makes sex great and makes everyone want it.

So pretty much the answer for me if im not in the mood is crack cocaine.

(I never recomend crack to anyone ever its not good for anyone and I haven't smoked it in 3 weeks and the last time before that was 5 years)


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Feb 18, 2011)

jacob patterson said:


> check me out. When me and my lady do the deed we get down!! Sometimes, there's a camera, shes cool with it, i'm cool with it, fugg it!! Lets make a porno!! When shes has them days where she doesn't want any, i man up and tell her, "that's cool, i'm gonna go rubb one out to that flick we made last tuesday...." her response has always been since day one, "ok." am i lucky? Or am i smart? Shit, i don't know but it worked. Mind you though she's just ''a girl'' this is ''my wife''!! I think she likes the fact that, a - i'm open and honest about it, b - she knows i'm not looking at anything or anyone else and that i can get off to watching her, anytime!! Yo, that's just how i roll!! But, if your wife, girlfriend, hoe, shortie, sugar mamma, mistress, main bitch, bottom bitch, quick trick, floozie, broad, lover, he, she, ......heshe.....or shehe.......stops putting out consistently. You got problems and might want to call 'cheaters'. And if you have kids, i don't know, maybe 'maury' is for you. Lol, bless!!



...hahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## phood (Mar 1, 2011)

rawbudzski said:


> i would wave my hand in her face and say blow me. Cause i am a jedi.


bahahahahhahahahhhahhah


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 1, 2011)

If she is horny and i'm not, I usually just do it anyway, but this is a rare situation(where i'm not horny). If i'm horny and she's not, i head to the stripclub.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 1, 2011)

Man, my ex would want to fuck non-stop. I'm talking like one day we fucked 10 times. Every day we fucked in the morning and maybe a couple times later.


----------

